

Want Breakthrough Ideas? First, Listen To The Freaks And Geeks  - cliffkuang
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669452/want-breakthrough-ideas-first-listen-to-the-freaks-and-geeks

======
cliffkuang
A smart take on alternative consumer research. As the author points out,
researching with normals almost killed the Walkman. I wonder: Does anyone know
other companies that do this?

